# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Gëzuar Festat e Fundvitit

## Flori

Data 25/12/04 Po Afron. Krishtlindja eshte nje dite shume e madhe dhe e festuar, ne te gjith boten. Ju uroj te gjithve nga zemra gezuar festen dhe vetem fat dhe lumturi ne jete .
*Zoti Ju Bekoftë*

Gjith Te Mirat 
Nga : FlorI

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Edhe Une Meqe I Perkas Kesaj Feje I Uroj Te Gjithe Nga Zemra Jete Te Lumtur Dhe Pa Probleme.Gjithashtu I Uroj Aq Me Shume Besimtaret E Kesaj Feje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sdb

*URIME KRISHTLINDJEN TE GJITHE BESIMTAREVE KATOLIK SHQIPTAR KUDO QE NDODHEN!*
QE JEZUSI FEMI T'IU SJELLE PAQE, BEKIM DHE HIRE NE FAMILJEN TUAJ, NE SHOQERI, PUNE, SHKOLLE....

_Per shume vjet Krishtlindjen,_
sdb   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

GEZUAR  TE GJİTHVE

----------


## _tironc__king_

Gezuar krishlindjet te gjitheve
ZOTI per mu,per ty, per ate,per te gjith,mendon njesoj.pavarsisht nga (besimi)

----------


## ArTeMiSa

Dua ti uroj të gjith shqiptarëve kudo që jan, GEZUAR Krishlindjet. Zoti ju ndihmoft në gjdo hap të jetës tënde. God bless all of you.

----------


## StormAngel

Urime Krishtlindjet te gjithe te krishtereve!
Zoti ju bekofte

Me respekt,
Stormi

----------


## Afer-dita

Megjithese, nuk para mendoj te hap tema te reja, vetem vij per te shpenzuar ate pak kohe te lire (30 min - 1 ore) qe me ka mbetur nga rutina ime,  me duket se eshte vendi dhe momenti te uroj dhe te them dicka ne kete nen-forum.  

Besimin duhet ta kesh ne shpirt, ta demonstrosh me gjithe zemer dhe ndershmeri perkundrejt individeve qe era i fryn nga udha juaj. Nuk eshte aspak e nevojshme te deklarosh mbare cfare beson, cfare eshte e drejte dhe e gabuar, por duhet te kerkosh udhen e drejte dhe rrefeja te tjereve, rrefeja gjakut tuaj, bashkemoshatareve tuaj, njerezve tuaj te dashur sepse kjo eshte UDHA dhe eshte vetem nje. 
Per dy jave, te krishteret festojne Krishtlindjet, festen me te bukur te Vitit. Bashkohuni ti urojme njeri tjetrit "GEZUAR", dhe te kujtojme frytet e jetes qe Zoti ka sjelle mes nesh. 

Nderime dhe respekte,

----------


## Leandra

Festa qe me pelqen me shume, thanx dhe juve Gezuar Krishtelindjet.

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

Gezuar krishtlindjen te gjithe!!! Ju uroj fat dhe lumturi ne jete dhe iu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat!!!!

----------


## Eminemka

gezuar krishtlindjet!!!!

----------


## Afer-dita

Pershumevjet Gezuar! TE MIRA PACI NE JETE!

----------


## Sherri

un si kristian qe jam uroj cdo besimat GEZUAR KRISHTLINDJEN dhe ja kalofte sa me mire prane gjirit te familjes

----------


## chicita_bonita

edhe  un i uroj te gjitheve  gezuar krishltlindjen dhe ja kalofshi sa me mire. per ate dite mos harroni te hapni dhuratat poshte pemes

----------


## Sarah

GEZUAR KRISHLINDJET E VITIN E RI 2005!

----------


## Dito

*Gezuar festat miqte e mi forumiste*

----------


## DKulla

Uroj gjithe antaret e Forumit dhe Albasoulit Gezuar Festat!!!
 Shpresoj qe viti qe vjen do ju sjelle sa me shume gezim dhe lumturi, si ashtu dhe familjeve tuaja kudo qe ti keni. Ne te njejten kohe shpresoj qe e ardhjma, te jete ne nje drejtim me vendin tone dhe te hecim sa me perpara.

Gezuar Festat  dhe uroj qe Viti Ri 2005 ju qofte sa me i mbare.


Ditbardh Kulla

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Perfitoj nga rasti tju uroj nga zemra te gjitheve gezuar Krishtlindjet dhe vitin e ri  2005, qofte ky vit me i bukuri ne jeten tuaj dhe me mbaresi   :Lulja3:  
A.

----------


## Afer-dita

Gezuar *KRISHTLINDJET* per te gjithe krishteret zemermire. Zoti ju bekofte!
Gezuar *Vitin e Ri* dhe ja kalofshi sa me mire ne shtepite tuaja!

----------


## selina_21

Gezuar te gjithe kudo qe jeni.

Lumturi dhe Gezim te keni gjithmone me nj-tj.



GOD BLESS ALL ALBANIAN PEOPLE.



 Me shume respekt per te gjithe pjesetarve te ketij Forumi.

SeLiNa

----------

